# Titan 440ix vol before repack



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

How many gallons or liters are you guys pumping through your 440ix's before repack? Just did one at 1256 liters or 332 gallons.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Why would you do it so soon? I bet it didn't need it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Why would you do it so soon? I bet it didn't need it.


Thats what I was thinking, expected more. I wish I knew what my 440i had on it for comparison.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I had a cheap spraytech a few years ago that would go way past that.My Graco 695 has way more than that and I'm expecting it to go to the end of this next summer before repack.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What was it doing to make you feel it was needing it?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The first thing I notice when I need a repack is a small amount of paint color around the piston


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That is such a nice sprayer, the thing I like about the new 440 is how fast it primes.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> The first thing I notice when I need a repack is a small amount of paint color around the piston


Same thing. The pump is 6 years old not like that should matter. I dunno. We just swapped pump blocks... ask questions later sort of thing.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Packings may have dried out too.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Jack your 440i has a port on it that a service center can plug into to tell how long your machine has run. there is on time and run time hours. if you take the run time hours and multiply it by 18 you can tell he number of gallons sprayed. so by example when you repack it write down the number of "run time" hours and the next time it needs to be repacked write down the " run time" again subtract the old time from the new and multiply by 18 and that will give you an approximate number of gallons sprayed between repacks.the port for this is located behind the black rubber disc on the bottom of the black face with the lights on the electronic pressure control


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

most guys have always expected around 600 to 800 gallons per set of packings but in the last few years the quality of all paint has been changed to meet VOC levels, and to do so the paint manufacturers have added more clay to their paints which is tearing up pistons and packings a lot sooner


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> most guys have always expected around 600 to 800 gallons per set of packings but in the last few years the quality of all paint has been changed to meet VOC levels, and to do so the paint manufacturers have added more clay to their paints which is tearing up pistons and packings a lot sooner


 I love clay,,, I just wish they would add more clay to it.

I'm more concerned about the coverage,,, the life of a tool, is just that, the life of a tool. Peanuts compared to the the paint job.


----------

